# GoogleAds Are Creepy



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

So, I logged off MT and cleaned up a video I've been working on. I created the movie 1080p with higher-end encoding and, oddly enough, needed to download the H.264 codec to view it.

When I got back to MT, this ad set was waiting for me:


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've had this too. I was Googling for something to do with Israel for a recent thread, came back to MT and there's ads at the top about holidays to Israel! I've noticed this before also that all the ads on my pages are Brit ads often to do with whatever the subjects are on the page. Reading a TKD brings up ads for TKD clubs here, I feel stalked sometimes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

They must be accessing the browser's history in order to generate spot-on ads like this.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Here you go...link.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

theletch1 said:


> Here you go...link.


 
not right, i tell ya.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, it certainly has a 1984 feel to it.  I'm waiting until they're able to tie your internet searches into your tv watching and give user specific television advertisements.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a feeling that already happens with some pay-for-view channels (can't swear to it).  It certainly technically possible tho' - it's pretty simple really.  The stuff I create for work does a vastly more complicated task and we're essentially using 1980's technology!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2010)

The Google Ads are geo-specific based on cookies and 'google magic' as I call it. FireFox users can block them by installing Ad Block Plus and keeping it updated.  Alternately, filter "http://*.googlesyndication.com/*"if using other blockers.

Unfortunately, they significantly help defray rising costs so I'm hesitant to remove or restrict them right now.  Once I upgrade to vB4, I'll be doing some fine tuning and supporting members will see a mostly ad-free site.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 27, 2010)

Google is watching you!!!  Oooohh.. Gooooooogle!!!  Anyways all of you all.. "Google" is NOT a verb!! Remember that!! haha..


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The Google Ads are geo-specific based on cookies and 'google magic' as I call it. FireFox users can block them by installing Ad Block Plus and keeping it updated. Alternately, filter "http://*.googlesyndication.com/*"if using other blockers.
> 
> Unfortunately, they significantly help defray rising costs so I'm hesitant to remove or restrict them right now. Once I upgrade to vB4, I'll be doing some fine tuning and supporting members will see a mostly ad-free site.


 
I don't mind ads at all, sometimes they are useful and if they help pay the costs no problem, it's just a bit creepy sometimes when they seem specific to you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2010)

I've forced myself to look at them here and on my other sites, normally I've got them blocked, but sometimes really odd ones slip through and I end up trying to block them for everyone.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not averse to them as such.  Gotta pay the bills, Bob.  I just find it downright, well, Orwellian, at times.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

I do, however, resent the ads that remind me I'm single and over 40.

Thanks so much, GoogleFrikkingAds.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Google is watching you!!! Oooohh.. Gooooooogle!!! Anyways all of you all.. "Google" is NOT a verb!! Remember that!! haha..


 

Oh, hai, Jenna!


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 27, 2010)

[yt]TPMS6tGOACo[/yt]


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

"because he puts an addictive chemical in his chicken that makes you crave it fortnightly, smartass!"

epic.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 29, 2010)

Jenna said:


> "Google" is NOT a verb!! Remember that!! haha..



Not even if I say that I like to google my youtube?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 29, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Google is watching you!!! Oooohh.. Gooooooogle!!! Anyways all of you all.. "Google" is NOT a verb!! Remember that!! haha..


 
On the contrary... I'm googling even as we speak.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be honest, when I saw the title of this thread I thought it would be about the weird pictures that accompany the ads.  Like the bearded guy with the bizarre teeth.


----------

